# Brown at pineview



## GPH (Jul 13, 2013)

Last Sunday at pineview I must have only cast 9,999 times looking for tigers then gave up. Then this guy showed up on my dad’s line pretending to be a small tiger for the first few minutes. It has been several years since I have caught or saw a decent trout caught at pineview on the lighter side the crappie only take 30 minutes to limit out on they are in 14 to 16 feet of water waiting for a little warmer water to move in to the shallows to spawn.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Wow, nice Brown.----SS


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Great looking brown.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Beautiful Fish.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

How big are the crappie running out there?


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Nice fish. I've caught a few larger than that out of that res but non of them really have any spots. Their almost silver


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Well that's a goodun'!


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Did he take it home and cook it up?


----------



## GPH (Jul 13, 2013)

Crappie 9" to 11" went to the live well which averaged one out of every 12 caught. The brown was released.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

GPH said:


> Crappie 9" to 11" went to the live well which averaged one out of every 12 caught. The brown was released.


Not to be a pain, but please ask him to not put his hands inside the gills of any fish he does not intend to keep, it can cause damage and slowly kill them. There are a number of safer ways to hold a fish to take a picture that will not harm them and assure a better release and survival rate.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

^^^^^perfect example of a good use for PM.^^^^^^^


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

some prefer to troll when they fish


----------



## Bow hunter mojo (Oct 12, 2013)

Beautiful Brown. I can relate to the tiger situation. Have yet to anchor one!


----------

